
Ask HN: What's the best way to get early feedback on research? - bleischt
I recently graduated and I&#x27;m currently finishing up some additional research related to my thesis, trying to get the work published.<p>My work is an empirical study concerning popular web frameworks. However, I&#x27;m not a web developer myself and would really like to get feedback from the web dev community on the usefulness of some of the ideas in my work before I submit to a conference or journal.<p>I&#x27;ve considered 1) writing a Medium article explaining the ideas and results from my paper and asking for feedback or 2) submitting a draft of the paper to Arxiv and posting a link on places like HN and reddit. In the latter case though, I&#x27;m not sure if it&#x27;s acceptable to submit unpolished works to Arxiv, or where else I should be requesting feedback.<p>Is there a good and&#x2F;or standard way to get early unofficial feedback from a community of developers?
======
jboynyc
If it's academic, Academia.edu has a feature to request feedback. I've seen
people use this feature for rough drafts and even paper outlines and slides.

The feature is described here:
[http://support.academia.edu/customer/portal/articles/2080805...](http://support.academia.edu/customer/portal/articles/2080805-drafts-
and-feedback)

To be clear, I'm not encouraging you to sign up for Academia.edu -- I think
they are guilty of a lot of dark patterns and shouldn't really be rewarded,
but in some fields, the site has become a de facto standard.

